# Thread: Dallmeyer 50mm f/0.8 #713810 8-14 Microns Multilayer Coated Lens REF:I3915



## Dante1 (May 25, 2013)

Can anyone help, I've stumbled across this lens on eBay, I've tried to  find out more information using online catalogues but have drawn a blank  so far. The seller knows nothing as came as a job lot with a thermal  camera. Any information would be gratefully received


----------



## IanG (May 25, 2013)

It's a thermal imaging lens, no use for anything else, it's late production probably around the time Dallmeyer ceased making lenses.

Ian


----------



## timor (May 25, 2013)

No good for IR ?


----------



## IanG (May 26, 2013)

timor said:


> No good for IR ?



Not athe price being asked 

Ian


----------



## Dante1 (May 26, 2013)

I'll be honest I  don't know much about lenses but this caught my eye as I know Dallmeyer  Lens are collectable. I'm after a IR lens for a "project" but can't find  anything technical about the lens. As it's almost certainly a IR lens  I'm curious as to the lens material as glass is no good for this field  of work, possibility of Germanium which explain the opaque lens. 

Thanks  for your help so far, I just wish to learn more about this lens,  technical specs and year of manufacturer, several lenses like this have  appeared on ebay from £500 to £30,000, none detail much information on  the lens other then stamped markings. 

So if price is high for this lens are the previous listings on eBay scams?


----------

